# Why are my ghost shrimp dying?



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 8, 2013)

I have 1 left out of 16. No matter what I do these things just end up snail food after a couple weeks. Are RCS hardier?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Ghost shrimp are not long lived shrimp to start with-especially when you get the big ones at the pet shop and on top of that they are usually not cared for well since they are intended to be used for feeders.

When you get ghost shrimp-try and get the smallest ones you can.

Also, pollution in the tank, low pH, KH/GH and high nitrate can shorten the lifespan of shrimp.

IMO/E-RCS do seem to be hardier than the ghost shrimp.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

What's your PH, GH, and KH? these are vital water parameters to monitor for keeping shrimp and inverts in general.


----------

